# Building roof vent - how to make one?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm working on a sand house like the one in this picture:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jimtyp/sandhouse.JPG

I figure for the base section I can use brass tubing or wood, but what about the top? Any ideas on how to make the part that is circled in red?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Do a search on "how to make a cone hat". Same principles apply herein.

I'd use brass sheet if your going that route, then you can solder the three supports legs to both tube and hat. We often refer to the style of roof vent you picture as a "china cap".

Michael


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

You want to cut out a circle then depending on how steep you want your cone, cut out a pizza slice. That looks like something between 15 and 30 degrees so maybe start with paper and get your angle then move to plastic or brass.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Jim
Use the Brass sheet like Michael said and cut it like Sjoc78 said.
That is how we cut caps for wood stoves in Pa.

Jim


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim here is a cone .600 diameter and .375 tall, the measurement there is a reference for you

use thin shimstock that you can cut with sizzors
Dennis


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks! I knew some resourceful folks on this site would come up with something.

I told my wife the other day, I should write a book titled "All I ever needed to know I learned from modeling trains"


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rather than making a bunch of cuts to guess your way to the right slope. use a disc of paper with a single radius line cut. Pull the edges over each other until you get the pitch you want, mark the line and allow a tad for the over lap.
Use white glue to apply to brass, cut out and either soak in water or zap the back with a mini torch for a second, (a personal shortcut with a 90% success rating) to pop 'em off.
If you use shim brass you can cut them out with scissors. Hint; Don't use the SO's, get your own pair.
I use soft solder to assemble. Wet paper towels can save previous 'welds'. Tinning (applying solder to the part) speeds assembly of the legs, heat the sheet and stick the part on. The tinned solder will draw the parts together. Stop as soon as a shiny solder flow appears all around, a frosted looking joint is a weak joint.
John


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've printed a couple of stacks like those on 3D printer. They are not hard to do in Tinkercad <tinkercad.com>. Using them on my Boron Station.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, another great idea. I've been wanting to try some 3D printed parts. This is a good one to start with. Thanks for the idea. I think I'll give it a go.

-Jim


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, I took the plunge. Used Tinkercad, as you recommended. I found it easier to use than sketchup. Nice! Placed the order through shapeways. I should have them in a couple of weeks.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------

